# Massey Ferguson 50 tractor



## kelley1 (Jun 26, 2021)

I have my Dad's old early 60s Massey 50 tractor. It has been a good machine but it is very temperamental.
I'm curious if anyone can recommend an easy to install electronic ignition for it?
Thanx in advance for any help.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Good morning Kelley.

The brand I hear most often is Pertronix. But, I am not well versed in electronic ignitions, so there may be others. Others will chime in here if they have a better choice. 






Massey Ferguson Electronic Ignition Conversion Kit -12V Negative Ground for Massey Ferguson Perkins Engines,35,50,65,135,150,165,175,180,185,255,265,285,MH44,F40,65,135,150,175,180 - 1145A


Electronic Ignition Conversion Kit -12V Negative Ground 1145A for sale, For 35, F40, 50 all with Cont Z134 engine and Delco (D)1112643 dist, MF65 with Cont G176 engine and D1112644 dist, 135 Spec with Cont Z145 with D1112643 dist, 135-150 with Cont Z145 and D1112644 dist, 165 with Cont G176...



www.yesterdaystractors.com


----------



## kelley1 (Jun 26, 2021)

sixbales said:


> Good morning Kelley.
> 
> The brand I hear most often is Pertronix. But, I am not well versed in electronic ignitions, so there may be others. Others will chime in here if they have a better choice.
> 
> ...


Thanks for responding! I'll sure look into it. I'm getting old and lazy, and I'm tired of working on it. I don't use it much but I want it to run when I need it.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Kelley, if you leave it sit too long between start-ups it will probably continue to be a pain in the butt. I suggest starting it at a minimum once a month, and let it run for half an hour. Drive it around a bit to keep everything oiled.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Keep the fuel tank topped off too.


----------



## kelley1 (Jun 26, 2021)

Yep. 


sixbales said:


> Kelley, if you leave it sit too long between start-ups it will probably continue to be a pain in the butt. I suggest starting it at a minimum once a month, and let it run for half an hour. Drive it around a bit to keep everything oiled.


Yep. It gets used at least that often. Runs great after it warms up. The only other beef I have with it is that the hi/lo multipower doesn't work. Stuck in the low side. I'm not about to try to figure that one out.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

I have very good luck with Marine Stabil in my gas. I know there are a lot of 'snake oil's' out there but I've been using the Marine Stabil for years with no storage issues. It's not cheap and it's blue and has no smell unlike the red stuff does.


----------

